
Ask HN: Any good visual ways to learn MySQL - darrelld
I remember seeing CSS Diner (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flukeout.github.io&#x2F;) which I thought was a fun way for beginners to learn CSS.<p>Anything similar out there for *SQL?
======
gmgolang
There're many websites that offering video tutorials, most of them are paid
but you can find them for free too, some of them are:

\- [https://pluralsight.com](https://pluralsight.com) \-
[https://udemy.com](https://udemy.com) \-
[https://www.packtpub.com](https://www.packtpub.com) (the best in my opinion)

I have watched more than 400 hours of content via those site's content and I
learnt a lot as you can imagine, I totally recommend these three.

